# Tobacco Cheaper then that call girl last night.



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha The other day i commited Pipe Smoker sin by picking up some Blenders Gold - Golden Burley from my local Walgreens...Not bad i must say it doesn't bite,or burn fast,nor taste like bug juice...Infact thats the only problem the taste is very light and almost non existant excluding the random hint of sweetness every so often so i put it down as cheap (15$ for 12 oz) Cob fodder for the codgers out there.

That was until i decided to blend this with something else and my choice of Tobacco was another cheap OTC "Captain Black Royal" And this blend came to life i used a part of 2/3 Golden Burley and 1/3 Royal as i had a small amount left in my pouch.

The Captain brought out the flavor in the Golden Burley and the Golden Burley brought out the flavor in the Captain Black and it definately worth a try.

So my word to you is if you pick up this blend just remember to mix it with something to see it really shine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad you discovered the blend you like. I too, have several of my own blends of baccie that would be considered less than corn silk and husk by themselves.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

This is totally true. Some pipers sit in their in their mohogany offices with the "only penzance, stonehaven and full virginia flake shall grace my palate" mindset. Richard Carleton Hacker has his place. But I smoke a SWR and Vanilla flake mix as a daily tobacco. Often, in an old CB promotional billiard pipe. I love it. I look forward to it. Just because it doesn't come in a tin doesn't mean its garbage. One of my favorite things about the pipe side of Puff is the lack of pipe snobs. Can't stand other forums sometimes for that reason!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> This is totally true. Some pipers sit in their in their mohogany offices with the "only penzance, stonehaven and full virginia flake shall grace my palate" mindset. Richard Carleton Hacker has his place. But I smoke a SWR and Vanilla flake mix as a daily tobacco. Often, in an old CB promotional billiard pipe. I love it. I look forward to it. Just because it doesn't come in a tin doesn't mean its garbage. One of my favorite things about the pipe side of Puff is the lack of pipe snobs. Can't stand other forums sometimes for that reason!


Amen brother!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

karatekyle said:


> This is totally true. Some pipers sit in their in their mohogany offices with the "only penzance, stonehaven and full virginia flake shall grace my palate" mindset. Richard Carleton Hacker has his place. But I smoke a SWR and Vanilla flake mix as a daily tobacco. Often, in an old CB promotional billiard pipe. I love it. I look forward to it. Just because it doesn't come in a tin doesn't mean its garbage. One of my favorite things about the pipe side of Puff is the lack of pipe snobs. Can't stand other forums sometimes for that reason!


It took me some time to get a mahogany office with an exhaust fan that lets me me sneak around the state and federal smoking laws. And I'm tickled I have enough Stonehaven to enjoy it, aged all to hell, every week and still have more to share. I smoke what I like there, and like what I smoke. If you insult someones taste (in pipes, tobacco or office paneling) you may reveal snobbery runs, equally unpleasant, in more than one direction.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> It took me some time to get a mahogany office with an exhaust fan that lets me me sneak around the state and federal smoking laws. And I'm tickled I have enough Stonehaven to enjoy it, aged all to hell, every week and still have more to share. I smoke what I like there, and like what I smoke. If you insult someones taste (in pipes, tobacco or office paneling) you may reveal snobbery runs, equally unpleasant, in more than one direction.


I will say a definite +1 Dan. I understand what the OP is saying as we blend tobaccos together on occasion but the higher regarded offerings are held in esteem for a reason. It is not because they are HTF or expensive, it is because they are exceptional tobaccos that cannot be be matched by OTC or cheap bulks. :hand:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> It took me some time to get a mahogany office with an exhaust fan that lets me me sneak around the state and federal smoking laws. And I'm tickled I have enough Stonehaven to enjoy it, aged all to hell, every week and still have more to share. I smoke what I like there, and like what I smoke. If you insult someones taste (in pipes, tobacco or office paneling) you may reveal snobbery runs, equally unpleasant, in more than one direction.


I am a Cuban cigar snob and proud of it! Dang it i just realized this is a pipe tobacco thread!:tease: All kidding aside Dan is right smoke what you like like what you smoke period. There is no need to be politically correct. If one sees a group of men speaking and does not like what he hears. He can move along there is no need to answer every post.:wink:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> ... I understand what the OP is saying as we blend tobaccos together...


And I am the first guy to dump bulk 5100 into practically ANYTHING and say, "Better!" I'll also be first to say it's wrong suggesting someone, anywhere, who prefers not partaking of my 5100/floor-sweepings blend isn't wise to his own tastes. When someone says, "None for me, thanks" it's because they probably found it distasteful already.

The benefits of welcoming DIFFERENCES of opinion brings a lot more than smoking my floor sweepings at the exclusion of anything else. What snobbery is should be self evident to brothers who understand and share the hobby. And that's all I'm sayin' about this. Shouldn't have to be said at all.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Fordun - that's fantastic. I decided to peruse through the drug store blends (another member, Nick, is working his way through them as well). Nothing wrong with enjoying something that's inexpensive!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I've always been curious about that Blenders Gold / Golden Burley. Glad to hear it's not as horrible as some make it out to be. You guys raise a great point though: Most 'baccy is salvageable, if you're willing to play with it a bit.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Most 'baccy is salvageable, if you're willing to play with it a bit.


+1.

I don't pay attention to how much McC 5100 I buy, but it's pounds/year - probably more than any other single tabak I buy; another pound showed up this week. It seems to make anything I don't like (or get bored with) taste lovely.

There's usually a tub of Carter Hall in the closet for the same purpose; looks like Golden Burley is next up. WTH? I think I go to Walgreens more than JR's anyhow.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, I meant no harm by saying it! All I meant was that anyone that smokes something for the sake of the name or the reputation involved with it is grossly missing the point. People with enough aged stonehaven to smoke often should smoke it; they like it. People with cuban cigars (and some really impressive ones at that) should smoke them; they like them. What I meant was, I have NEVER seen guys like Tony or Moo going around and saying "You shouldn't smoke OTCs, they're lesser tobaccos" or "You shouldn't smoke NCs, they're lesser cigars." Whether you're a stonehaven guy or not, you're not a snob. Tony plays a huge part in the CC forums here but he still finds the time to post on the new pufferfish forums almost as often.

So basically, stonehaven, CCs, mohogany offices, etc haven't made you guys snobs. I like that! :thumb:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

karatekyle said:


> So basically, stonehaven, CCs, mohogany offices, etc haven't made you guys snobs...


They might, though! Keep us honest, KK.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys just an update after smoking through a couple more bowls of Golden Burley without anything added to it and the flavor has changed alot...Before it was a like smoking air with a hint of sweetness in it but now it has changed to a straight forward Burley and gives off a very warming flavor.

Never the less good stuff straight up or with a pinch of tobacco from every blend in your cellar added to it.

Right now im flying because i just found a blend that is Inexpensive and a great all day smoke as apposed to other blends were you tongue is crying for a drink by the end because of all the stale tobacco flavor.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Most 'baccy is salvageable, if you're willing to play with it a bit.


You got that right!

I like mixing my Stonehaven 50/50 with chopped-up €500 notes! I used to use $100 bills, but they just aren't worth that much, hardly worth using them to light my pipe!

What does it taste like? Who cares! I just like knowing that I'm burning-up money!

Mahogany? That's so _poor_! Teak is what's in!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> And I am the first guy to dump bulk 5100 into practically ANYTHING and say, "Better!" I'll also be first to say it's wrong suggesting someone, anywhere, who prefers not partaking of my 5100/floor-sweepings blend isn't wise to his own tastes. When someone says, "None for me, thanks" it's because they probably found it distasteful already.
> 
> The benefits of welcoming DIFFERENCES of opinion brings a lot more than smoking my floor sweepings at the exclusion of anything else. What snobbery is should be self evident to brothers who understand and share the hobby. And that's all I'm sayin' about this. Shouldn't have to be said at all.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> And that's all I'm sayin' about this. Shouldn't have to be said at all.


Oh I could not agree more. PM sent Dan.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

CWL said:


> You got that right!
> 
> I like mixing my Stonehaven 50/50 with chopped-up €500 notes! I used to use $100 bills, but they just aren't worth that much, hardly worth using them to light my pipe!
> 
> ...


I heard Stonehaven really gets good when you mix it 50/50 with chopped-up teak offices...

:lol:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I heard Stonehaven really gets good when you mix it 50/50 with chopped-up teak offices...
> 
> :lol:


This made me giggle. LOL


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Fordun said:


> Right now im flying because i just found a blend that is Inexpensive and a great all day smoke as apposed to other blends were you tongue is crying for a drink by the end because of all the stale tobacco flavor.


That's the key to happiness! Smoke what you like; like what you smoke. Glad you found something that pleases your pipe and your wallet.



CWL said:


> You got that right!
> 
> I like mixing my Stonehaven 50/50 with chopped-up €500 notes! I used to use $100 bills, but they just aren't worth that much, hardly worth using them to light my pipe!
> 
> ...


You're frightening me.

:biggrin1:


----------

